# Time to draw the line surely?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6954897.stm

This fool has to be sent down this time.

I know he needs help, I know that it is an illness - but FFS this talentless dick has had more 2nd chances than anyone deserves!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, he'll be let off yet again if he 'continues with his rehab program' that obviosuly isn't fucking working.

The best drug rehab would be stick him in a cell and let him go cold turkey for a few months.

And it's not an illness imo. It's a self choosen addiction like smoking. It's not like MS or Parkinsons or Alzeihmers etc. It's his choice to take drugs and his choice not to seek the help required to give them up.

He's a complete waste of space, useless, worthless, fucked up little shithead. Too much tax-payers money being sent keeping him warm in court appearances. Bang the fuckwit up I say! :?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Hes such a dick! how he gets away with it its unreal, so many pill poppers up by my dads shop and them dirty bastards get locked up for things like this....may be its because hes a celebrity.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

head_ed said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6954897.stm
> 
> This fool has to be sent down this time.
> 
> I know he needs help, I know that it is an illness - but FFS this talentless dick has had more 2nd chances than anyone deserves!


Ah but he's a hero now :roll:

But I totally agree with you on this one Mart. Really don't understand why they have let him get away with it so many times. Why don't they just make an example of him and lock him up for a few years - they must have enough by now to pin on him for a good spell in the big house :evil:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

But what exactly is the awful crime he's commiting (apart form Babyshambles)?..

Yes, I am aware that drugs are illegal - but we're talking about a guy with a good income, who doesn't need to go robbing old ladies to pay for his addiction, so where's the victim? OK, so drugs are ultimately controlled by organised crime, but that's just a symptom of their illegal state.

i'm all for tougher sentances for serious crime, but what do we (society) gain by locking up Pete Doherty exactly? - Personally i'd rather the Police used their over-stretched manpower on the knife-wielding yobs that rule the streets...

Flame suit on - off you go!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So, where do you suggest the line is drawn?

What 'Illegal' activities deserve punishment and which don't? Surely anything that has been deemed to be Illegal means that a punishment is deserved whether it involves duffing a granny over the head or not!

So, a bloke with a 'good income' deserves to be let off but somebody with no income doesn't? Shall we point score potential jail candidates and those that have the money should be let off cos they wouldn't be robbing anyone to fund their addiction?

What a load of old dog cock.

Surely he, on that basis, has the money to get into The Priory and cure his addiction and so because he's choosen not to he should be banged up. It's not gonna sort your knife-wielding yobs if they get the impression that you don't fucking get banged up these days!!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

TT2BMW - read what I said again, and calm down eh?

I said that there was no victim - my point about his income was that it allows him to indulge his drug use without the need to commit other crimes to pay for it.

He breaks the law by possesing drugs, because those drugs are illegal - locking him up does what exactly?

As to what illegal activities deserve 'punishment' and which don't - it's not really my call (and it isn't yours either), but trawl around car forums like this and you'll see plenty of people bleating on about draconian anti-speed laws that they feel they have a right to flout...

so I'll say it again - show me a victim - and a 'proper' one at that - and I might agree with a custodial sentance - in the mean time, look up an article entitled 'who breaks a butterfly on a wheel' by William Rees-Mogg, concerning the imprisonment of Mick Jagger in the 60s...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I still think he's a bit fat for a Heroin addict...


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Lots of people on this forum have posted a thread about being caught speeding, myself included. Two camps are immediately formed, the ones offering sympathy and perhaps a way of getting off the offence, and the speedangelicals who call down holy fire on the the unlucky perp, in their righteous anger.
Ultimately, someone comes along, showing a modicum of common sense and says something like, "It's the law, take your medicine", usually Gary or Tim. Well, I think that rule applies here. The wasted little crack monster has got more lives than a cartoon cat, and they're just about expended. 
As a, so called celebrity, he carries a responsibilty to set some kind of example. At the moment, he's flouting the law, which refuses time and again to hand down a decent punishment, this in turn is sending out all the wrong signals.
It's not just him and his addiction, the whole criminal justice system is on it's arse and needs setting back on the right track. The line between right and wrong has become blurred and open to interpretation, 99.9% wrongly IMO. Too many "bleeding heart liberals" in positions of influence.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

If he really WANTS to kick the habit he has enough money to do it 'instantly' .....

you are given a general anaesthetic, you are put on a ventilator
and go through cold turkey without any experience of it;
waking up an 'instant later'.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just give him all the drugs he wants all at the same time :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And guess what? He's got away with it again...on a technicality - he wasn't charged quickly enough :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

So, filling up prisons with people who's only crime is possesion of a controled substance helps society in what way exactly? :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> So, filling up prisons with people who's only crime is possesion of a controled substance helps society in what way exactly? :?


In no way whatsoever. There needs to be a clear defination between a criminal offense eg: supply of drugs etc & health/welfare issue of some junkie caught with his/her fix.

Granted both are criminal offenses but imo one should be punished while the other should be treated.

PD clearly needs a strict treatment program - prison won't supply this - so instead of filling up prisons with junkies the Govt needs to refocus and create a proper rehab program.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

this thread is such bullshit.. can't believe people are arguning his case....

You can't make a generalisation by taking one case and applying to everything.

People are saying, where is the victim? and he's not robbing to supply his habit like other junkies. He needs support not punishment.... what bollocks!!

People who are in poverty and end up taking and getting addicted to drugs often end up on the streets and junkies doing whatever they can to feed their habit. Yes, it is a choice they made but a limited one and perhaps the victims of circumstance. These people deserve help, they need help and prison will make things worse.

Pete Doherty does not fall into this category!!!! He is not a victim of circumstance, he is very wealthy. The example, letting him flout the law sets is appauling and certainly does not help society. He has the money and the opportunity to sort himself out and he hasnt taken it. Yes, prison may not be the answer to solve his drug problems but laws are not their to solve peoples problems, they are to deter people from disrupting society. Deterents do not work if they are never followed up on. Lock him up. When he does get out, he may carry on doing drugs but I guarantee he wont get caught again, and will no longer be making a bad example!!!

As for Drugs being a victimless crime in Pete's case. What planet are you on? I can't be bothered to explain to you the suffering the drug trade causes around the world... If you can't see it already your a lost cause.... It's the attitude, of... well, they are already dead so what difference does it make If I take their wallet....... such bullshit....


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Lock_Stock said:


> this thread is such bullshit.. can't believe people are arguning his case....
> 
> You can't make a generalisation by taking one case and applying to everything.
> 
> ...


two points sir - 1 I'm not supporting him (couldn't give a shit about the talentless no-mark) I just don't think he deserves prison.

2 I'm well aware of the suffering that drugs cause - but 90% of that suffering is because the stuff is illegal (but that's a whole other debate).

Please don't dismiss my arguments as 'bullshit' simply because you don't agree with them - that's neither polite nor reasoned

All I'm trying to say is that punishmenmt must fit the crime - if you get caught doing 40mph in a 30, you get 3 points and fine, you're not sent to prison on the basis that you MIGHT POSSIBLY cause the death of a child - this is reasonable, and it should be the same with Doherty, irrespetive of his 'celebrity' status...


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

TTwiggy said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is such bullshit.. can't believe people are arguning his case....
> ...


Ok, ok, ok... No rudeness intended, the 'bulshit' was unnecessary although I would say not directed solely at you.

Well, as for point 2, you are right it is a whole other debate but I still think it is niave to think that the problems it causes are due to its illegality. If you honestly think this then you must have a limited understanding of the economy that it supports and the origins of the drugs themselves.

I agree that the punishment should fit the crime, and I believe it has. He has been given a very reasonable opportunity to sort himself out, more than once! He has chosen to ignor this, ignor our laws and do as he pleases. Our laws support escalation at without it our whole justice system is called into question (and I agree our whole justice system sucks for the most part). The escalation here would be the implementation of the threat of a custodial sentence.

I was out of line with the tone of my remarks, but I stand by my argument...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

granted there may come a point where escalation calls for him to be sent down - but I stand by my point that that will do him no good.

Someone also said that he chose this lifestyle - maybe, but there are a few music journos, who know who they are, who are more than a little responsible for his addictions, because they have to have their next tragic rock star to write about.

The economy of drugs is linked to that 'other topic for discussion' but I don't think we should go there - it might lead to a lot of pages. I do understand how it works, and I do realise that for every end product (a junkie) many lives are affected along the way (some improved financially, many ruined).

Anyway, thankyou for your apology - you have your views, I have mine


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> But what exactly is the awful crime he's commiting (apart form Babyshambles)?..
> 
> Yes, I am aware that drugs are illegal - but we're talking about a guy with a good income, who doesn't need to go robbing old ladies to pay for his addiction, so where's the victim? OK, so drugs are ultimately controlled by organised crime, but that's just a symptom of their illegal state.
> 
> ...


It's the example that he is setting to the younger generation, they are the ones who are easily influenced by pricks like Doherty


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > But what exactly is the awful crime he's commiting (apart form Babyshambles)?..
> ...


When I was 16, Guns n Roses were the band du jour - they made no attempt to hide their love of drugs, but it didn't make me, or any of my friends rush out to sample heroin.

Next you'll be telling me that computer games are linked to violence... :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


They are :wink:

The power of the subconcious mind is not to be underestimated :wink:


----------

